#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  How to remove PDF stamps

## Swami

How to remove PDF stamps(personal details imprinted in the PDF) footers in every page of Standards(IEEE* IEC ..) to share others.

See More: How to remove PDF stamps

----------


## poseidonp

Hi Swami* I recently downloaded a copy of the current PD5500 from this site which is watermarked down the left hand spine* it is also locked so theoretically you are uable to remove this.

NOT SO...

to remove is a bit fiddly but does work  :Cocksure: 

1. On an android phone/tablet download an app called Pdf Utilities (Green Icon)
2. Copy the Pdf with password protected editing locked (you must be able to open the document) on to the device.
3. Run the app and search for Pdf location.
4. Press Start only seems to take 10 secs if that.
5. Re search for the file that was unlocked default name will be: filename_edit.pdf (obviously filename being the name of the file originally selected)

Once unlocked find a good Pdf editor and remove watermark.

Hope this helps* definitely worked for me   :Friendly Wink: 

Jez

----------

